
How I Made This Website Hella Fast Without Overcomplicating Things - kelukelugames
http://dev.to/ben/how-i-made-this-website-hella-fast-without-overcomplicating-things
======
bikamonki
Great job! I'm also trying to build a dead simple CMS (I call it statico)
which tries to produce ultra-efficient static pages (in-lined css, minimal js,
lazy loading images, gzip and cached content). So far my biggest challenge has
been page transition. Since I go and get a new static page the old-fashioned
way (a hyperlink, ha!) I see no way of speeding up transitions. Any ideas?

